# Sherwood Green Pearl \m/ (KxK Sii-7) - Updated Pics



## technomancer (Jan 12, 2011)

I got the first pic of my KxK Sii-7 with the Sherwood Green Pearl on it today.

Specs:
- KxK Sii-7
- 25.5" Scale length
- White limba body, White limba neck
- Ebony board
- 12th fret hieroglyphic inlay
- Stainless steel frets, .095"x.054"
- UV style output jack
- Black hardware
- Black KxK logo
- Volume / Tone / 3 way switch
- push/pull tone for parallel neck pup
- BKP Painkiller calibrated set
- Sherwood Green Pearl finish
- Oiled neck
- OFR7

Shot of the back.. she's done and should be shipping any day now 






Here are some outdoor shots in natural daylight:













New pics after assembly









New pic outside with the clear on





This is just the color coat without any clear yet.





New, outside pics













A couple other pics to show the inlay:









Color swatch for the finish:


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jan 12, 2011)

that's sick!

btw, I think I've seen pics of all your incoming KxKs... except for the bubinga top. Got any pics of that?


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 12, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, do you own a portion of the company? 

Looks great.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 12, 2011)

scherzo1928 said:


> that's sick!
> 
> btw, I think I've seen pics of all your incoming KxKs... except for the bubinga top. Got any pics of that?



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/115603-kxk-sii-7ex-update-56k-safe.html



Customisbetter said:


> Just out of curiosity, do you own a portion of the company?
> 
> Looks great.



Nope  Also this isn't a new order or anything, this was going to be white and I basically changed my mind when I was looking at paint and my wife REALLY liked the idea of a guitar in this color


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 12, 2011)

technomancer said:


> my wife REALLY liked the idea of a guitar in this color



And the truth comes out.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jan 12, 2011)

technomancer said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/115603-kxk-sii-7ex-update-56k-safe.html


Holy walnuts.

I dont think I'd ever paint a guitar if I had access to that kind of woods.
Still, great to have some fr00t!

btw, are they both set neck?


----------



## technomancer (Jan 12, 2011)

scherzo1928 said:


> Holy walnuts.
> 
> I dont think I'd ever paint a guitar if I had access to that kind of woods.
> Still, great to have some fr00t!
> ...



Both neck through \m/


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jan 12, 2011)

technomancer said:


> Both neck through \m/


My name is scherzo, and I aprove of this message


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jan 12, 2011)

You really love hieroglyphics don't you?  But that colour does look amazing. I'm Uber jealous of all your KxK's


----------



## technomancer (Jan 12, 2011)

Customisbetter said:


> And the truth comes out.



Hehe keep them happy and they don't complain when you buy stuff 



scherzo1928 said:


> My name is scherzo, and I aprove of this message



Yup. S series are generally neck through, DC series are generally set neck



BlackMastodon said:


> You really love hieroglyphics don't you?  But that colour does look amazing. I'm Uber jealous of all your KxK's



Hehe yup. And thanks


----------



## technomancer (Jan 12, 2011)

for new outside pics I just got


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 12, 2011)

Me likey!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jan 12, 2011)

that is so sexy. Is the neck natural like in your purple 8?


----------



## technomancer (Jan 12, 2011)

scherzo1928 said:


> that is so sexy. Is the neck natural like in your purple 8?



Yup, oiled neck


----------



## CD1221 (Jan 13, 2011)

amazing finish, that thing is going to be killer.


----------



## ajdehoogh (Jan 13, 2011)

I hate you. I REALLY DO!


----------



## littlephil (Jan 13, 2011)

Lovely Limba body and you cover it up with paint?  
Shame on you 


Looks great. That inlay looks great too!


----------



## kmanick (Jan 13, 2011)

you've got a painted neck that's oiled?
how is that done?
oh, smoking specs and I like the new color
I wish someone in Boston had one of these so Ii ould play one


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 13, 2011)

kmanick said:


> you've got a painted neck that's oiled?
> how is that done?
> oh, smoking specs and I like the new color
> I wish someone in Boston had one of these so Ii ould play one



Its covered up in tape in the pic. The neck isn't painted.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks guys, really looking forward to seeing this in person as KxK's progress pics never do their finishes justice 



Customisbetter said:


> Its covered up in tape in the pic. The neck isn't painted.



What he said, the neck is masked off in the pics


----------



## jymellis (Jan 13, 2011)

what is the hyroglyph?


----------



## technomancer (Jan 13, 2011)

jymellis said:


> what is the hyroglyph?



Translates to something like "Thoth lord (or maintainer) of Ma'at"... Thoth is the Egyptian god of knowledge, magic, and music and Ma'at is basically a personification of the correct order of the universe.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jan 13, 2011)

technomancer said:


> Translates to something like "Thoth lord (or maintainer) of Ma'at"... Thoth is the Egyptian god of knowledge, magic, and music and Ma'at is basically a personification of the correct order of the universe.


I bet it says "death to those who misinterpret this inlay"


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 13, 2011)

I bet it says, "Honor thy wife"


----------



## Murdstone (Jan 13, 2011)

Currently debating the hour and a half drive to Pittsburgh to steal this and the purple one...


----------



## technomancer (Jan 13, 2011)

scherzo1928 said:


> I bet it says "death to those who misinterpret this inlay"


----------



## technomancer (Jan 27, 2011)

A quick update, new progress pic


----------



## elq (Jan 27, 2011)

sexy! Assuming all the hardware is there, she should be coming home soon. congrats


----------



## technomancer (Jan 27, 2011)

elq said:


> sexy! Assuming all the hardware is there, she should be coming home soon. congrats



She's in the home stretch  I think the ex is due for clear soon as well


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 28, 2011)

Sweet Jesus Techno, you have impeccable guitar taste.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks! Looking forward to seeing this in person  Maybe when I get it the snow will let up for long enough to get some pics too


----------



## kmanick (Jan 28, 2011)

fretboard radius??
this thing is looking killer!


----------



## technomancer (Jan 28, 2011)

IIRC 16"


----------



## leonardo7 (Jan 28, 2011)

Wow!  Now thats an awesome green right there. Its actually similar to the Cayman Green RG7620, just slightly lighter and with a bit of a metallic look to it.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 28, 2011)

Also, this is the paint swatch for the color. Thought I posted it before but obviously not


----------



## areyna21 (Jan 29, 2011)

Every kxk i look at looks amazing!!!!


----------



## technomancer (Feb 27, 2011)

Two new pics, we're in the home stretch


----------



## Miek (Feb 27, 2011)

I really like the way the paint acts on the carve. It made my headache go away.


----------



## kruneh (Feb 27, 2011)

Sick colour, I love green.
I agree with Miek, there´s something special with that paint and the carving, looks really sleek 
I´m still debating with myself over the colour of my 7 scale.
Where do you find the colour swatches that looks like a little futuristic car?


----------



## technomancer (Feb 27, 2011)

Miek said:


> I really like the way the paint acts on the carve. It made my headache go away.





kruneh said:


> Sick colour, I love green.
> I agree with Miek, there´s something special with that paint and the carving, looks really sleek
> I´m still debating with myself over the colour of my 7 scale.
> Where do you find the colour swatches that looks like a little futuristic car?



Thanks guys. I can't wait to see this in person since the guitars always look 100x better than in the progress photos 

Kruneh: the paint on this guitar is from House of Kolor. Probably an upcharge if you want to go with something form them, as their paint is expensive. It's also awesome 

Their samples page is here:
House of Kolor Speedshapes - Preperation & Undercoat


----------



## kruneh (Feb 27, 2011)

technomancer said:


> Kruneh: the paint on this guitar is from House of Kolor. Probably an upcharge if you want to go with something form them, as their paint is expensive. It's also awesome
> 
> Their samples page is here:
> House of Kolor Speedshapes - Preperation & Undercoat



Sweet, finally what I´m looking for.
Thanks a lot, seriously


----------



## Themadcow (Feb 27, 2011)

Looking fantastic, wish I had the money to order from them


----------



## ivancic1al (Feb 27, 2011)

Wow, that turned out great. Congrats!


----------



## Cancer (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice. Really looking forward to mine coming in ...finally.


----------



## Alberto7 (Feb 27, 2011)

Whaaaa-  that looks delicious! This and your purple KxK look like the perfect combo of candy!


----------



## SirMyghin (Feb 27, 2011)

Metallic paint carved tops are made of win. I love the way the light reflection shows the contours.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Feb 27, 2011)

Keeping in mind that all his pictures suck ass, that must be one incredibly sexy guitar!


----------



## noizfx (Feb 27, 2011)

Personally green is not my thing but the guitar looks awesome nonetheless!


----------



## technomancer (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks guys. Here are some outdoor shots in natural daylight I was emailed last night:


----------



## themike (Mar 1, 2011)

scherzo1928 said:


> I bet it says "death to those who misinterpret this inlay"


 
Close - it says "Post in the classifieds, recieve a ban" hahaha

Guitar looks amazing, the sunlight makes it glow so ridiculously well


----------



## technomancer (Mar 1, 2011)

th3m1ke said:


> Close - it says "Post in the classifieds, recieve a ban" hahaha
> 
> Guitar looks amazing, the sunlight makes it glow so ridiculously well





and thanks!


----------



## JamesM (Mar 1, 2011)

I still fucking adore that inlay.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 8, 2011)

The Armada said:


> I still fucking adore that inlay.



Thanks 

Got this today, looks like she's done and should be shipping any day now 

The cavity cover is stained limba. Originally the plan was to paint it to match, but there was concern that the paint might warp the thin wood of the cover.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Mar 8, 2011)

somehow, every time I look at that guitar, I feel an urge to listen to the faceless.
dont really know why, maybe it's the color.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 8, 2011)

scherzo1928 said:


> somehow, every time I look at that guitar, I feel an urge to listen to the faceless.
> dont really know why, maybe it's the color.





Well, got confirmation it's been shipped out and is on its way to me. Should be here next week, I'll post a NGD thread when it gets here


----------



## SirMyghin (Mar 8, 2011)

The first step to Techno dissappearing into a world of only guitars?


----------



## Robokid (Mar 9, 2011)

Looks fantastic man!


----------



## technomancer (Mar 9, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> The first step to Techno dissappearing into a world of only guitars?







Robokid said:


> Looks fantastic man!



Thanks 

I'll get a NGD thread up when it gets here, hopefully with some good outdoor pics


----------

